# south ga deer and bears with dogs



## hoghunter007 (May 8, 2017)

10,000 acre club in south ga about 15 miles out of waycross looking for a few members this year. campsite family oriented club. membership is good for the whole family as long as kids are in school. one bear per membership. you don't need to have dogs to participate !!! come hang out with us see the club meet the members and see if your interested. text 478 290 5728 with questions.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 8, 2017)

Please post a price.


----------



## hoghunter007 (May 8, 2017)

1500 for everything that has a season. and you certainly don't need your own dogs to participate. very friendly family type club.


----------



## hoghunter007 (May 8, 2017)

that's my little boy and his first bear in my picture


----------



## hoghunter007 (May 8, 2017)

*there are big ones down there*

come have fun


----------



## uturn (May 8, 2017)

Looks like you're doin it right Sir!


----------



## hoghunter007 (May 9, 2017)

still need a couple more.


----------



## Hoss78 (May 9, 2017)

Is that turkey in the middle? Haven't seen him in awhile hard to tell


----------



## hoghunter007 (May 9, 2017)

ha ha yea turkey is in the picture. lol


----------



## hoghunter007 (May 14, 2017)

Okey I took a family to the club Saturday and we put a couple of bears up the tree. welcomed them as new members as soon as the hunt was over !! we need ONE more spot filled if you want to come with a buddy we may take a pair but that's it. Holler at us and come have fun !!!


----------



## Workingmanhunter (May 17, 2017)

Could you do a hog only lease at a lower price


----------



## hoghunter007 (May 17, 2017)

sorry but we don't do special memberships. everybody are full members.


----------



## Workingmanhunter (May 20, 2017)

Are you allowed to bring a non-family guest?


----------



## hoghunter007 (May 21, 2017)

Workingmanhunter said:


> Are you allowed to bring a non-family guest?



certainly you are. if they are spectators they can come with you and watch and listen to the dog races for no charge. if they carry a gun there is a daily fee


----------



## hoghunter007 (May 25, 2017)

opening day last year's three biggest. 460, 490, 509


----------

